# problema con scheda video NVIDIA

## adam_z

Ho installato una vecchia scheda video NVIDIA su GENTOO installato con scheda ATI (perche' si e' rotta).

Ho segui il manuale e dopo aver fatto tutto ho scoperto che non c'erano i devs necessari. Cosi', come da manuale ho dato

```
# /sbin/NVmakedevices.sh
```

Finalmente sono entrato in modalita' grafica, uso KDE.

PROBLEMA: dopo lo spalsh screen, carica kde ma non e' utilizzabile. Per dire la barra con il pulsante "K" (mi sembra si chiami "kicker" non e' visualizzata.

Sapete aiutarmi?

GRAZIE

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Controlla che la tua scheda sia supportata dai driver di nvidia.. in portage hanno appena aggiunto dei driver legacy per le schede nvidia molto vecchie.... ti consiglio di leggerti le varie faq che ci saranno  :Very Happy: 

----------

## adam_z

effettivamente la mia scheda e' un po' vecchia (xfx tnt2 32 mb SDRAM) (nv5m64).

Pero' ho seguito la guida inglese che e' piu' aggiornata e mascherato i driver piu' recenti, e fatto tutto il resto che dice, ma niente.

Ho anche disinstallato i driver ATI.

PS: i driver che dici tu (legacy) non sono ancora stabili. Cosa mi consigli?

----------

## X-Drum

 *adam_z wrote:*   

> PS: i driver che dici tu (legacy) non sono ancora stabili. Cosa mi consigli?

 

io credo che valga la pena provarli dato che hai una riva tnt2

----------

## adam_z

quindi disinstallo sia nvidia-kernel che nvidia-glx,

e installo solo nvidia-legacy-driver.

O devo fare altro?

----------

## Scen

 *adam_z wrote:*   

> quindi disinstallo sia nvidia-kernel che nvidia-glx,
> 
> e installo solo nvidia-legacy-driver.
> 
> O devo fare altro?

 

No, bastano queste operazioni  :Smile: 

----------

## adam_z

provo subito e poi posto.

CIAO

----------

## adam_z

FUNZIONA!

GRAZIE!

ora un'altra cosuccia: come si fa a far creare un file xorg.conf in automatico con questa scheda, perche' ora sto usando il file ATI opportunamente modificato (e dentro c'e' tanta schifezza che ora non mi serve piu').

Ancora GRAZIE.

----------

## Scen

Ahi ahi... qui non leggiamo le guide (prima di abusare del forum) ....  :Rolling Eyes: 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/xorg-config.xml#doc_chap3

----------

